# Which characters do you share personalities with?



## Jaebeommie (Sep 11, 2014)

I was tagged in this meme on Tumblr and I thought it'd be interesting to bring to TBT. If it's been done or is not allowed, please let me know so I can close this thread. 

But! It has to do with the Myer Briggs test. 

If you don't know what this is or don't know what personality type you are, take the test [ here ]. 
Then see which characters share your personality type [ here ]. Post some interesting ones! 
(Click on either Guardians, Artisans, Idealists, or Rationalists based on your results!) 

I'll go first! 

*INFJ, The Protector*
Characters: 

Connor Kenway (Assassin's Creed III)
Steve Rogers (Captain America)
Cloud Strife (Final Fantasy VII)
Neville Longbottom (Harry Potter)
Marlin (Finding Nemo)


----------



## Mariah (Sep 11, 2014)

I usually get ISTP but the P and J were pretty much equal.

Daryl Dixon from The Walking Dead
Raphael from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Tinker Bell from Peter Pan
Viktor Krum from Harry Potter
Spike Spiegel from Cowboy Bebop
Booker DeWitt from BioShock Infinite
And ****ing Shrek.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 11, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I usually get ISTP but the P and J were pretty much equal.
> 
> Daryl Dixon from The Walking Dead
> Raphael from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
> ...



Wow! You have a pretty awesome mix of characters there. 
And oh goodness Shrek's on that list. xD Still super cool!!


----------



## Hyasynth (Sep 11, 2014)

If I picked all the characters that stuck out to me, this list would be massive so I singled out the characters I really like.

*INTJ (Mastermind)*


Ciel Phantomhive from Blackbutler 
Huey Freeman from The Boondocks 
Kyouko Kirigiri from Dangan Ronpa 
Mandy from The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy 
Severus Snape and Lord Voldemort from Harry Potter 
Raven from Teen Titans 
Literally my favorite characters. Wow.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

I GOT ****ING NED FLANDERS.

Also, 
Misty and May from Pok?mon (please no)
Cersei Lannister from A Song of Ice and Fire
Omochao from Sonic the Hedgehog
Buffy Summers and Mayor Richard Wilkins III from Buffy the Vampire Slayer (yee )
Dr. Jonathan Crane from Batman Begins


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I GOT ****ING NED FLANDERS.
> 
> Also,
> Misty and May from Pok?mon (please no)
> ...



What's your personality type?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> What's your personality type?


Oh, it's ESFJ.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 11, 2014)

ISFP: Composer

Bertolt Hoover from Attack on Titan
Wybie from Coraline
Al from Fullmetal Alchemist
Bob Parr aka Mr. Incredible from The Incredibles
Tracy from Pok?mon
Roxas from Kingdom Hearts
Link from The Legend of Zelda (what. HEUH.)


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 11, 2014)

I got turbulence and a diplomat.
I can see myself as a diplomat. I hate war and am definetly a diplomatic man
So some of the infp characters are:

Frodo from Lord of the rings
Phillip J Fry from futurama
Apollo Justice from Phoenix wright
WALL.E from... well duh
Butters from south park

I can see myself as every one of those characters


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

ISTP, so :

James Bond from Casino Royale
Boomhauer from King of the Hill
Samus Aran from Metroid
Sherlock Holmes
Hikaru Sulu from Star Trek: The Original Series

I'm somehow like Samus that's good enough for me




Mariah said:


> And ****ing Shrek.






Sparkanine said:


> I GOT ****ING NED FLANDERS.



bye i'm dead


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 11, 2014)

I got INTP- also an architect. A friend of mine would love that title. Some of the character include-

CC (Code Geass)
L (Death Note)
Squall (Final Fantasy VIII)
Hohenheim (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Luna Lovegood (Harry Potter. Well, I'm certainly eccentric enough...)
Q (James Bond series)
Riku (Kingdom Hearts)
Xatu (PMD:BRT/RRT)
Stein (Soul Eater)


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 11, 2014)

I took the test a couple months ago and got INFP, I think it fits me pretty well 

- Belle from Beauty and the Beast
- Kiki from Kiki's Delivery Service 
- Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter
- Link from the Zelda games 
- Cassie from Skins
- Charlie from The Perks of Being a Wallflower
- and J.D from Scrubs 

Go INFPs!!


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 11, 2014)

INTP, same thing i got last time

some charas i know:
celestia ludenberg from dangan ronpa
L from death note
dipper pines from gravity falls
grim from the grim adventures of billy and mandy
luna lovegood from harry potter
dr. krieger from archer
egoraptor from gamegrumps?? is there??
horrus&sollux from homestuck
nOAH FROM TDI MY CRUSH...
eve from wall-e
and, the fuvking, lobster bull****, asscrack, zoidberg

i got some good charas im p satisfied with my personality


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 11, 2014)

You guys got awesome people! 
Keep the posts coming. I like to read through them all and see what sort of characters you're all like C:


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm INTP

Some characters I thought were cool

Luna Lovegood - Harry Potter
L - Death Note
Ferb - Phineas and Ferb
Dipper Pines - Gravity Falls
Q - James Bond
The Joker - Batman 
Peter Parker - Spider-Man
Bruce Banner - Hulk
Ash's Bulbasaur - Pokemon
Chandler Bing - Friends
The Brain - Arthur


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 11, 2014)

ISFJ
... "Samwise Gamgee"?? Wtf XD


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 11, 2014)

OmgACNL said:


> ISFJ
> ... "Samwise Gamgee"?? Wtf XD



That is actually awesome


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 11, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I'm INTP
> 
> Some characters I thought were cool
> 
> ...



"Ash's Bulbasaur" omg. That's awesome!


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 11, 2014)

Fictional INFP

?Frodo Baggins? from The Lord of the Rings
?Anne of Green Gables? 
?Fox Mulder? from X-Files 
?Deanna Troi? from Star Trek 
?Wesley Crusher? from Star Trek

what

anyway

Famous INFP:

William Shakespeare 
J.R.R. Tolkien 
Bj?rk 
Johnny Depp 
Julia Roberts 
Lisa Kudrow 
Tom Hiddleston 
Homer 
Virgil

I like this list better


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

ENTJ
Got this 3 times already.

Real people: Aristotle, Julius Caesar, George Clooney, Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, etc.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 11, 2014)

ISTJ 

erza from fairy tail
mike from breaking bad
hermione from harry potter 
angela from the office (omg)
gus from psych 
and mikasa from attack on titan (which is ironic considering how I feel about her lmao)

WAIT I'm squidward too wow my life suddenly makes sense now.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

For some reason for ENTJ's there isn't a list of fictional characters?


----------



## Beachland (Sep 11, 2014)

I saw this on tumblr a few days ago, I'm INFJ and I remember the characters that stood out in the list to me were Bruce Wayne, Liara T'soni (Mass Effect) and I think N from Pokemon.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 11, 2014)

I tend to get ISTJ or ISTP, but it's more often ISTJ, so I'll do that one. 

Miles Edgeworth and Adrian Andrews from Ace Attorney. :')
Hermione Granger and Filch from Harry Potter. 
Fin Tutuola from Law and Order: SVU. 
Rei Ayanami from Neon Genesis Evangelion. 
Miss Claudette from OITNB. 
Akihiko Sanada from Persona 3. 
Homura Akemi from PMMM. 
Weiss Schnee from RWBY.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 11, 2014)

ISTP. I'm just going to list the characters I know of.
Ragna the Bloodedge from Blazblue.
Tomoya Okazaki from Clannad.
Cloud Strife from Final Fantasy VII.
Edward Elric from Full Metal Alchemist.
Murasakibara Atsushi from Kuroko no Basket. hnNNGGGG YES
Samus Aran from Metroid.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 11, 2014)

ISFP
Roxas from Kingdom Hearts
Link from The Legend of Zelda
Tony from West Side Story
Rex from Toy Story
Michiru Kaiou/Sailor Neptune from Sailor Moon

Beautiful


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm an INFP (Dreamer/Idealist) so from tumblr and stuff i gathered

Belle from Beauty and the Beast
Luna Lovegood and Remus Lupin from Harry Potter
Spider-Man (surprised a bit)
Ice King from Adventure Time (sadly)
Zuko from ATLA
Luke Skywalker
Frodo from LOTR
Holden Caulfield (figures)
Lucy Pevensie from Chronicles of Narnia (favorite books)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> For some reason for ENTJ's there isn't a list of fictional characters?



Here's a good list on TV tropes for ENTJ's.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/MyersBriggs/ExamplesOfRationalPersonalitiesInStories


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 11, 2014)

ENFP
A Turbulent Diplomat

Robert Downey 
Carol Burnett 
Meg Ryan 
Robin Williams 
Sandra Bullock 
Alicia Silverstone 
Andy Rooney 
Franz Joseph Haydn

- - - Post Merge - - -

Very accurate

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I couldn't find the fictional characters.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 11, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> ISFP
> Roxas from Kingdom Hearts
> Link from The Legend of Zelda
> Tony from West Side Story
> ...



Maria, Mariaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 11, 2014)

I've taken this test so many times wondering if I'd get something other than INFP, but it's just impossible, I suppose, lol~ Apparently, INFP is a rare personality type. From this forums' results, it doesn't appear that way, lol, but then again, it seems that the estimated value of INFPs is 281,840,000 in the entire world, so maybe it's not so unbelievable. Besides, if we all share the same hobby, we probably have similar personality types~.
INFP: Tha healrr

*Prince Zuko- wow, saw that one coming from a mile away.
*Osaka- is a bae
*Potatoes- from SnK
*Fry- aww
*Gatsby- awwww
*Hiccup- awwwww
*Luna- wow these are all baes
*Butters- my dear heart!
*Kurama- who, at the time, was admittedly only a bae because of InuYasha (though he was only like InuYasha in principle, so)


----------



## kuri_kame (Sep 11, 2014)

INTJ the mastermind (well okay then haha.)

-Kokonoe from Blazblue ~well I do like the series.
-Erwin from attack on Titan
-Walter White from breaking bad. ~  Oh uh okay
-Lelouch from Code Geass
-Light Yagami from death note~ I don't like him after certain things he did.
-Roy Mustang from FMA ~ I like him yes this is okay.
-Mandy from the grim adventures of Billy and Mandy ~ I saw this one coming
-Satsuki Kiriyuin from kill la kill 
-Loki ~ Oh my god 
-Kyubey from Madoka magical ~ noooo


----------



## Flop (Sep 11, 2014)

My girlfriend loves to acknowledge that I am almost exactly like Dean from Supernatural.   I can't really deny it either.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 11, 2014)

I got ISFJ, Variant: Turbulent, Role: Sentinel

Characters:

*Luigi (Super Mario Bros.)
*Sniper (Team Fortress 2)
*Dr. Watson (Sherlock Holmes)
*Brock (Pokemon)
*Neville Longbottom (Harry Potter)
*Courage (Courage the Cowardly Dog)


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 11, 2014)

INTP: The engineer


Spoiler:  Huge



Wendy Oldbag from Ace Attorney
The eponymous Ace Ventura
Iago from Aladdin
Sterling Archer from Archer
Dora Winifred Read (D.W.) and Francine Frensky from Arthur
Hange Zo? from Attack on Titan
Maggie Lacivi from Ava's Demon
Sokka and Bumi from Avatar: The Last Airbender
Yukari from Azumanga Daioh
Dr. Emmett L. "Doc" Brown from Back to the Future
Many incarnations of the Joker from Batman
Rattrap from Beast Wars
Howard Wolowitz from The Big Bang Theory
Sander Cohen from BioShock
Amane Nishiki from BlazBlue
Stephen from Braveheart
Saul Goodman from Breaking Bad
Xander from Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Richard Castle from Castle
Misery from Cave Story
Caractacus Potts from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Cthulhu from Cthulhu Saves the World
Hifumi Yamada from Dangan Ronpa
Will from Divergent
Dr. King Schultz from Django Unchained
Ace and some incarnations of The Doctor from Doctor Who
Tom Branson from Downton Abbey
Varric Tethras from Dragon Age II
Izaya Orihara from Durarara!!
Eddy from Ed, Edd n Eddy
Sheogorath from The Elder Scrolls
Gildarts Clive from Fairy Tail
Steve Urkel from Family Matters
Jesse from The Fast and the Furious
Tyler Durden from Fight Club
Edgar Figaro from Final Fantasy VI
Balthier from Final Fantasy XII
Blooregard Q. Kazoo from Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends
Squealer/Yakomaru from From the New World
Hans from Frozen
Professor Hubert Farnsworth from Futurama
JonTron from Game Grumps
Santana Lopez from Glee
Stan Pines from Gravity Falls
Star-Lord from Guardiansof The Galaxy
Yuu Nishinoya from Haikyuu
G-Man from Half-Life
Fred and George Weasley from Harry Potter
The Major from Hellsing
The Kurgan from Highlander
Ford Prefect from The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
Kevin McCallister from Home Alone
Carrie Mathison from Homeland
Strong Bad from Homestar Runner
Terezi Pyrope from Homestuck
Barney Stinson from How I Met Your Mother
Eames from Inception
Dashiell "Dash" Parr from The Incredibles
The eponymous Indiana Jones
Col. Hans Landa from Inglourious Basterds
Tony Stark (Iron Man) from Iron Man
Frank Reynolds from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Daxter from Jak and Daxter
Juno MacGuff from Juno
Dr. Ian Malcolm from Jurassic Park
Yashiro Isana from K
Kvothe from The Kingkiller Chronicle
Dale Gribble from King of the Hill
Det. Jack Vincennes from L.A. Confidential
Donald Davenport from Lab Rats
Det. John Munch from Law & Order: Special Victims Unit
Timon from The Lion King
Ursula from The Little Mermaid
Bugs Bunny from the Looney Tunes
The eponymous Lord Peter Wimsey
Kaito Kuroba/Kaito KID from Magic Kaito and Detective Conan
Presea from Magic Knight Rayearth
Keesha Franklin from The Magic School Bus
The Merovingian from The Matrix Reloaded
Megamind from Megamind
Largo from Megatokyo
Frankie Heck from The Middle
Luke from Modern Family
Vincent "Vinny" Gambini from My Cousin Vinny
Discord from My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic
Abby Sciuto from NCIS
Kaji from Neon Genesis Evangelion
Jack Skellington from The Nightmare Before Christmas
Odysseus from The Odyssey
Jim Halpert from The Office (US)
Usopp from One Piece
Dr. Newt Geizler from Pacific Rim
Goombella from Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
Leo Valdez from Percy Jackson
Phineas Flynn from Phineas and Ferb
Captain Jack Sparrow from Pirates of the Caribbean
Team Rocket's Meowth from Pok?mon
Doctor Facilier from The Princess and the Frog
Shawn Spencer from Psych
Mia Wallace from Pulp Fiction
Faye Whitaker from Questionable Content
Chris Knight from Real Genius
Rick Sanchez from Rick and Morty
Mercutio from Romeo and Juliet
Bernard Chatelet from Rose of Versailles
Minako Aino/Sailor Venus from Sailor Moon
Chiaki Tani from Samurai Sentai Shinkenger
Dr. Perry Cox from Scrubs
Cosmo Kramer from Seinfeld
Billy Bickle from Seven Psychopaths
Aika from Skies of Arcadia
Skulduggery Pleasant from Skulduggery Pleasant
Tyrion Lannister from A Song of Ice and Fire and Game of Thrones
Dr. Eggman/Robotnik and Vector the Crocodile from Sonic the Hedgehog
Sandy Cheeks from SpongeBob SquarePants
Montgomery "Scotty" Scott from Star Trek: The Original Series
Q from Star Trek: The Next Generation
Jadzia Dax from Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
Tom Paris from Star Trek: Voyager
McLovin from Superbad
Anise Tatlin from Tales of the Abyss
Yuri Lowell from Tales of Vesperia
John Connor from Terminator
Nick Naylor from Thank You For Smoking
Oscar Madison from The Odd Couple
Chris McLean, Blaineley and Topher from Total Drama
Wheeljack from Transformers Prime
Doc Holliday from Tombstone
Tom Sawyer from Tom Sawyer
Trope-tan
Aro from Twilight
Benjamin Horne from Twin Peaks
Nathan Drake from Uncharted
Gordon Dietrich from V for Vendetta
Logan Echolls from Veronica Mars
Pidge from Voltron
Miles Vorkosigan from Vorkosigan Saga
David Lightman from WarGames
Willy Wonka from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
Man with Hat from xkcd


IM MEOOOOOOOOWWWWWTHHHHHHHH AND GOMBELLLLALAAAAAAA AND  STAR LOOOOORD AND EGGGGGMANNNNN AND SANDYYYY AND SAILOR VENUSSS AND STANNNNN
so many villains though >o<


----------



## puppy (Sep 11, 2014)

Lisa Mishima from ZnT
ive never identified with a character more than i identify with her. its scary. i love her so much but so many people hate her and thats sad.


----------



## Ami-chan (Sep 12, 2014)

i got INFP xD
someone already posted the characters for that though//


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 12, 2014)

Ami-chan said:


> i got INFP xD
> someone already posted the characters for that though//



I'd still like to see the characters you think you're the most like! Everyone's different even though they may get the same results. c:


----------



## heichou (Sep 12, 2014)

i'm an infj! here are just a few ;;;

*infj - the counselor/protector/etc.*

_Makoto Tachibana from Anime/Free!_
_Arnold Perlstein from The Magic School Bus_ 
Sakura Oogami from Dangan Ronpa
Medic from Team Fortress 2
Kuroko Tetsuya from Kuroko no Basuke
Blake Belladonna from RWBY

here are some other characters i found on different sites?

_Mami Tomoe from Puella Magi Madoka Magica_
_Tsumugi Kotobuki from K-ON!_
Armin Arlert from Attack on Titan/Shingeki no Kyojin / Mikasa Ackerman from Attack on Titan (? they both seem to be categorized as INFJs often)

a lot of these characters are my favourites? is it because i relate to them ??


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 12, 2014)

heichou said:


> i'm an infj! here are just a few ;;;
> 
> *infj - the counselor/protector/etc.*
> 
> ...



You're the same type as me! Woo


----------



## Fawning (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't remember the name of mine but apparently it's rare for women to have that type *___* and my characters were, walter white, gus fring, VOLDEMORT, SARUMAN, Hannibal, Clarice Starling, O Ren from kill bill and Tywin Lannister.
Ross Gellar was one too, I think I'll just stick with being like him

I'm not an intelligent psychopath i promise ;_____;


Edit; it was INTJ


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Sep 12, 2014)

William Shakespeare, J.R.R. Tolkien, Bj?rk, Johnny Depp, Julia Roberts, Lisa Kudrow, Tom Hiddleston and Homer Virgil


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 12, 2014)

Yuki Nagato said:


> William Shakespeare, J.R.R. Tolkien, Bj?rk, Johnny Depp, Julia Roberts, Lisa Kudrow, Tom Hiddleston and Homer Virgil



What letters did you get? C:


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 12, 2014)

INTP - 

Agent K. (I knew there was a reason I wanted to be that man.)

haha Orochimaru is on here. Like, the only Naruto character I remember. Awesome. 

E-102 Gamma!


----------



## samsquared (Sep 12, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> What letters did you get? C:


Those are INFPs.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 12, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> INTP -
> 
> Agent K. (I knew there was a reason I wanted to be that man.)
> 
> ...



Liquid Ocelot *O* 
-is a big MGS fan-


----------



## Beardo (Sep 12, 2014)

I think I'm the only ENFP so far...
anyways, I shortend the list to characters I'm familiar with


ENFP (Champion)

ENFPs like to change things for the better, and have contagious enthusiasm, but no patience for crossing I's and dotting T's. They are good at anticipating others' needs, but crave attention and recognition.


Kenneth Parcell from 30 Rock
Phoenix Wright and Clay Terran from Ace Attorney
Stephanie Brown (Spoiler/Robin IV/Batgirl III) and Harleen Quinzel (Harley Quinn) from Batman
Linda Belcher from from Bob's Burgers
Jake Peralta from Brooklyn Nine-Nine
Dan from Dan Vs.
Buddy Hobbes from Elf
Anna from Frozen
Lorelai Gilmore from Gilmore Girls
Blaine Anderson from Glee
Mabel Pines from Gravity Falls
Wanda Li and Ralphie Tennelli from The Magic School Bus
Sue Heck from The Middle
Phil from Modern Family
Eliza Doolittle from My Fair Lady
Pinkie Pie from My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic
Danny from Ninja Sex Party and Game Grumps
Tamaki Suoh from Ouran High School Host Club
Chloe Beale from Pitch Perfect
Ash Ketchum from Pok?mon
Sayaka Miki from Puella Magi Madoka Magica
Usagi Tsukino/Sailor Moon from Sailor Moon
Martin Prince from The Simpsons
Bokkun from Sonic X
Maria von Trapp from The Sound of Music
Patrick Star and the eponymous SpongeBob SquarePants
Beast Boy from Teen Titans
Beth, Dakota, Ella, Izzy, Max and Sierra from Total Drama


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 12, 2014)

Beardo said:


> I think I'm the only ENFP so far...
> anyways, I shortend the list to characters I'm familiar with
> 
> 
> ...



Nope me too :'D


----------



## Beardo (Sep 12, 2014)

Oldcatlady said:


> Nope me too :'D



I'M NOT ALONE!


----------



## Aomine (Sep 12, 2014)

ISFJ! 


Steve Rogers (Captain America) WOOOO 'MURICA
Suki (Avatar: The Last Airbender)
John Watson (BBC Sherlock and Sherlock Holmes)
Sasuke Uchiha (Naruto) .... well then 
Marie (Breaking Bad) NO SHE WAS ANNOYING UGH
Jim Gordon (The Dark Knight trilogy)


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 13, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Liquid Ocelot *O*
> -is a big MGS fan-



_and_ Liquid Ocelot. 

lol same.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aomine said:


> ISFJ!
> 
> 
> Steve Rogers (Captain America) WOOOO 'MURICA
> ...



You share a personality type with my mother. 

[...] 

Not sure why that was relevant.


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm an INFJ. 

So I share my personality with...

- Armin Arlert (possibly the only character from Attack on Titan I actually like)
- Vera Misham from Apollo Justice (which is one of my favourite games)
- Princess Zelda from The Legend of Zelda (<3)
- Medic from Team Fortress 2
- Professor Utonium from The Powerpuff Girls
- Max from Pok?mon

These are the ones that I like/can stand/actually know, but most of the others I don't know.

(And I also sadly share my personality type with Makoto Tachibana from Free/swimming animoo desuuuuu :333 XD)


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm solidly INFJ, on every test I've ever taken xD

*some of my favorites:*
Liz Lemon
Cinderella
Bruce Wayne
Cameron and Sloane (Ferris Bueller)
Lindsay (freaks and geeks)
Rory Gilmore
Will Graham
Gideon (Criminal Minds)Zelda
Aragorn
JD (scrubs)
Obi-Wan Kenobi
Kyle (South Park)
Marge Simpson
Daenerys Targaryen

(I found my characters on TV tropes)


----------



## nekosync (Sep 13, 2014)

I got INFP.



Spoiler



Phoenix Wright from Ace Attorney
David from A.I.: Artificial Intelligence
Ricky Fitts from American Beauty
Himura Kenshin from Rurouni Kenshin
Am?lie Poulain from Am?lie
Anne Shirley from Anne of Green Gables
Dylan Hunt from Andromeda
George Lundgren and Fern Walters from Arthur
Sky from Ascension
Sasha Braus from Attack on Titan
Gil Marverde from Ava's Demon
Zuko from Avatar: The Last Airbender
Osaka from Azumanga Daioh
Ambassador Delenn and Marcus Cole from Babylon 5
Mary Anne from The Babysitters Club
Koyomi Araragi from Bakemonogatari
Jason Todd (Robin II/Red Hood) from Batman
Terry McGinnis from Batman Beyond
Tigatron from Beast Wars
Leonard Hofstadter from The Big Bang Theory
Celica A. Mercury from BlazBlue
Chad from Bleach
Tina Belcher from Bob's Burgers
Lilith from Borderlands
Princess Isabelle from Braveheart
Angel from Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Tara from Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Michael Westen from Burn Notice
Holden Caulfield from The Catcher in the Rye
Chuck Bartowski from Chuck
Yukine Miyazawa from CLANNAD
Nagisa Furukawa from CLANNAD
Barriss Offee from The Clone Wars
Britta Perry from Community
Lucy Pevensie from The Chronicles of Narnia
Touko Fukawa from Dangan Ronpa
Frances "Baby" Houseman from Dirty Dancing
The Eighth Doctor from Doctor Who
Doug Funnie from Doug
Sybil and Matthew from Downton Abbey
Bea from The Dreamer
Celty Sturluson from Durarara!!
Jonny 2x4 from Ed, Edd n Eddy
Lucy/Kaede from Elfen Lied
James from Fallout 3
Leeloo from The Fifth Element
Cecil Harvey from Final Fantasy IV
Terra Branford from Final Fantasy VI
Vincent Valentine from Final Fantasy VII
Vivi Orunitier from Final Fantasy IX
Makoto Tachibana from Free!
Alphonse Elric from Fullmetal Alchemist
Philip J. Fry from Futurama
Ashley Seaver from Criminal Minds
Rui Ninomiya from Gatchaman Crowds
Tatsuo Saeki from Gingitsune
Katsura Kotarou from Gintama
Riley Matthews from Girl Meets World
Commodus from Gladiator
Brittany Pierce from Glee
Jay Gatsby from The Great Gatsby
Ivan from Golden Sun
Lexie Grey from Grey's Anatomy
Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter
Theodore Twombly from Her
Rika Furude from Higurashi: When They Cry
Tavros Nitram from Homestuck
Robert Chase from House
The Mother from How I Met Your Mother
Hiccup from How to Train Your Dragon
Hisoka and Killua from Hunter ? Hunter
Violet Parr from The Incredibles
Xion from Kingdom Hearts
Balian from Kingdom of Heaven
Haruka Kotoura from Kotoura-san
Sarah Williams from Labyrinth
Olivia Benson from Law & Order: Special Victims Unit
Lawrence from Lawrence of Arabia
Frodo from The Lord of the Rings
Desmond Hume from LOST
Yuri Orlov from Lord of War
Eagle Vision from Magic Knight Rayearth
Phoebe Terese from The Magic School Bus
Trinity from The Matrix
Kumagawa Misogi from Medaka Box
Hal "Otacon" Emmerich from the Metal Gear Solid series
Marius and Jehan Prouvaire from Les Mis?rables
The Snork Maiden from The Moomins
Christian from Moulin Rouge!
Lucas from Mother 3
Princess Luna from My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic
Angela from My So-Called Life
Pain, Hinata Hyuuga, Shizune, Haku, Kabuto from Naruto
The eponymous Odd Thomas
Kurosawa Kakeru from Onani Master Kurosawa
Raleigh Becket from Pacific Rim
Koops and Vivian from Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
Ash's Butterfree from Pok?mon
N from Pok?mon Black and White
The eponymous Polandball
Jane Bennet from Pride and Prejudice
Madoka Kaname from Puella Magi Madoka Magica
Romeo from Romeo and Juliet
Andre Grandier from Rose of Versailles
Margot Tenenbaum from The Royal Tenenbaums
Arthur Dimmesdale from The Scarlet Letter
Marianne Dashwood from Sense and Sensibility
Lenny the Shark from Shark Tale
Enrique from Skies of Arcadia
Yayoi Kise/Cure Peace from Smile Pretty Cure!
Eduardo Saverin from The Social Network
Bran Stark from A Song of Ice and Fire and Game of Thrones
Miles "Tails" Prower and Silver the Hedgehog from Sonic the Hedgehog
Chris Thorn**** from Sonic X
Werther from The Sorrows of Young Werther
Shinigami from Soul Eater
Leopold "Butters" Stotch from South Park
Kira Nerys from Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
Deanna Troi from Star Trek: The Next Generation
Luke Skywalker from Star Wars
David Qin from Strangers in Paradise
Evan from Superbad
Sweeney Todd from Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Guy Crouchback from Sword of Honour
Mithos Yggdrasil from Tales of Symphonia
Alfred from Tanz der Vampire
Takayanagi Mitsuomi from Tenjho Tenge
Claire the blue square from Thomas Was Alone
Scout Finch from To Kill a Mockingbird
Dawn, Rodney, and Shawn from Total Drama
Vash the Stampede from Trigun
Bonnie McCullough from The Vampire Diaries
The eponymous main character of WALL?E
Tatsuhiro Satou from Welcome to the NHK
Fei and Elly from Xenogears
Shuichi Minamino (Kurama) from YuYu Hakusho





Mariah said:


> I usually get ISTP but the P and J were pretty much equal.
> 
> Daryl Dixon from The Walking Dead
> Raphael from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
> ...


Mr. DeWitt, you're hurt!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 13, 2014)

The only two characters that I've been able to emotionally connect with are X-23 (AKA Laura Kinney) and Lisbeth Salander. X-23 has depression, PTSD, and probably some form of Asperger's. Lisbeth Salander has pretty much all the same, except it has been confirmed that she suffers from Asperger's.


----------



## Cou (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome, I'm ISFP, I took the test like 8x and I always get this so I guess.

Characters I relate to that I know are:

Jake from ADVENTURE TIME
Huckleberry Finn from ADVENTURES OF HUCKLEBERRY FINN
Bertolt Hoover from ATTACK ON TITAN
Nagisa Furukawa from CLANNAD
Naegi Makoto and Mukuro Ikusaba from DANGAN RONPA
Ryuugamine Mikado from DURARARA!!
Juvia Lockser from FAIRY TAIL
Bob Parr aka Mr. Incredible from THE INCREDIBLES
Link from THE LEGEND OF ZELDA
Pumbaa from THE LION KING
Fluttershy from MY LITTLE PONY: FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC (hell yeee)
Nick Miller from NEW GIRL
Bubbles from THE POWERPUFF GIRLS (i think this is where i got my personality from tbh)
Princess Aurora from SLEEPING BEAUTY
Jon Snow and Sansa Stark from A SONG OF ICE AND FIRE (BABBBBE)
Ken Kaneki from TOKYO GHOUL (this is all that matters to me)
Jade West from VICTORIOUS (BAAAABYYYYY)

and ye idk this pretty cool


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm an INFP (Healer)
INFPs are absolute idealists: they have values inside them which they really want to live by. This makes them good at encouraging other people's growth, but can cause them to be too hard on themselves. They can be shy and reserved, but they're incredibly passionate and intelligent individuals with an innate need to change the world.

I did this not too long ago on another thread and my shorter list of characters, cut down to those I know, is:
Apollo Justice from Ace Attorney
Sasha Braus from Attack on Titan
Zuko from Avatar: The Last Airbender
Angel from Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Tara from Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Barriss Offee from The Clone Wars
Lucy Pevensie from The Chronicles of Narnia
The Eighth Doctor from Doctor Who
Makoto Tachibana from Free!
Philip J. Fry from Futurama
Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter
Hiccup from How to Train Your Dragon
Violet Parr from The Incredibles
Frodo from The Lord of the Rings
Princess Luna from My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic
Pain, Hinata Hyuuga, Shizune, Haku, Kabuto from Naruto
Ash's Butterfree from Pok?mon
N from Pok?mon Black and White
Romeo from Romeo and Juliet
Bran Stark from A Song of Ice and Fire and Game of Thrones
Kira Nerys from Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
Deanna Troi from Star Trek: The Next Generation
Luke Skywalker from Star Wars


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 14, 2014)

MagicalCat590 said:


> The only two characters that I've been able to emotionally connect with are X-23 (AKA Laura Kinney) and Lisbeth Salander. X-23 has depression, PTSD, and probably some form of Asperger's. Lisbeth Salander has pretty much all the same, except it has been confirmed that she suffers from Asperger's.



I'm talking about the Myer Brigg's test for personality, not who you personally identify with. You should take it! You might find a new character that you could connect with.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm ISFJ so:


Pearl Fey from Ace Attorney (BABY GIRL)
Nevy Nervine from Ava's Demon (MY LOVE)
Suki from Avatar: The Last Airbender (LIGHT OF MY LIFE)
Courage from Courage the Cowardly Dog (LMFAO)
Chihiro Fujisaki from Dangan Ronpa (MY MOON AND MY STARS)
Wendy Marvell and Lisanna Strauss from Fairy Tail (ACTUAL BABES)
Groot from Guardians of the Galaxy (YAAAAASSS I AM GROOT)
Shinji Ikari from Neon Genesis Evangelion (OH MY GODDDD)
Pyrrha Nikos from RWBY (WIFE)
Setsuna Meioh/Sailor Pluto from Sailor Moon (MY QUEEN)
Luigi from Super Mario Bros. (I AM A GOD)

SO BASICALLY ALL OF THE CHARACTERS THAT I LOVE


----------



## Kanapachi (Sep 14, 2014)

*INTJ (Mastermid)*

Jafar (Alladin)
Lightning (Final Fantasy)
Bruce Wayne and Scarecrow (Batman)
Numbuh 1 (Codename: Kids Nextdoor)
Scar (Lion King)
Kyubey (Puella Maji Madoka Magika)

AND OMG ROSE FROM HOMESTUCK <<<<<333333


----------



## Punk Klingon (Sep 14, 2014)

ENTP the Inventor

ENTPs are clever and analytical, often with quick wits and a quicker tongue. They love arguing just for the sake of arguing. They aren't fans of planning and prefer a spontaneous lifestyle. They're almost always thinking outside the box, and are easily bored.

Shotaro Kaneda from AKIRA
Iago from Aladdin
Sokka and Bumi from Avatar: The Last Airbender
Dr. Emmett L. "Doc" Brown from Back to the Future
Many incarnations of the Joker from Batman
Cthulhu from Cthulhu Saves the World
Dr. King Schultz from Django Unchained (omg he was the cutest)
Ace and some incarnations of The Doctor from Doctor Who
Eddy from Ed, Edd n Eddy
Tyler Durden from Fight Club
Hans from Frozen
JonTron from Game Grumps (omg?!?)
Professor Hubert Farnsworth from Futurama
Stan Pines from Gravity Falls
Star-Lord from Guardians of The Galaxy
Fred and George Weasley from Harry Potter
Tony Stark (Iron Man) from Iron Man
Juno MacGuff from Juno
Dr. Ian Malcolm from Jurassic Park
Timon from The Lion King
Ursula from The Little Mermaid
Bugs Bunny from Looney Toons
Keesha Franklin from The Magic School Bus
Jack Skellington from The Nightmare Before Christmas
Jim Halpert from The Office (US)
Dr. Newt Geiszler from Pacific Rim
Captain Jack Sparrow from Pirates of the Caribbean
Mia Wallace from Pulp Fiction (the queen tbh)
Montgomery "Scotty" Scott from Star Trek: The Original Series (omgomgomg i loooove him.)
John Connor from Terminator
Benjamin Horne from Twin Peaks

THIS IS TOO MANY I'M SORRY BUT LOOK HOW GREAT THEY ALL ARE


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow this is really interesting! I never knew there was a tag for this so I'll give it a shot! 

My Myers Briggs is *ISFP*<3

Jake from Adventure Time
Meatwad from Aqua Team Hunger Force
Nazz from Ed Edd n Eddy 
Canada from Hetalia
Kif from Futurama
Maddie from Liv and Maddie (relevant cause my name is Maddie oh my gosh/)
Bubbles from The Power Puff Girls
Stan Marsh from South Park
Heavy from TF2 (oh wooww//)
Raven from Teen Titans
Ken Kaneki from Tokyo Ghoul 

Wow this is really neat!! o.o


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm an ENFP

Kenneth Parcell from 30 Rock
Phoenix Wright, Athena Cykes, and Clay Terran from Ace Attorney
Chazz Darbey from Airheads
Genie from Aladdin
Eleanor from Alvin and the Chipmunks
Spider from Anansi Boys
Buster Baxter from Arthur
Dez from Austin & Ally
Aang from Avatar: The Last Airbender
Stephanie Brown (Spoiler/Robin IV/Batgirl III) and Harleen Quinzel (Harley Quinn) from Batman
Marty McFly from Back to the Future
Cheetor from Beast Wars
Makoto Nanaya from BlazBlue
Linda Belcher from from Bob's Burgers
Jake Peralta from Brooklyn Nine-Nine
Joey Maynard from the Chalet School series
Phoebe Halliwell from Charmed
Fuko Ibuki from CLANNAD
Cher Horowitz from Clueless
Numbuh 3 (Kuki Sanban) from Codename: Kids Next Door
Troy Barnes from Community
Penelope Garcia from Criminal Minds
Umi from Cthulhu Saves the World
Dan from Dan Vs.
Aoi Asahina from Dangan Ronpa
Alfred from The Dark Knight Saga
The eponymous Don Quixote
Ms. Kristal from the Disney version of Doug
Anna Bates from Downton Abbey
Goku from Dragon Ball
Shinra Ki****ani from Durarara!!
Buddy Hobbes from Elf
Moira Brown from Fallout 3
Adam West from Family Guy
Uryu Ryuunosuke from Fate/Zero
Rydia from Final Fantasy IV
Locke Cole from Final Fantasy VI
Zack Fair from Final Fantasy VII
Zidane Tribal from Final Fantasy IX
Tidus from Final Fantasy X
Vanille from Final Fantasy XIII
Jenny Curren from Forrest Gump
Daphne Moon from Frasier
Carlton Banks from The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
Fox Maharassa from Friendly Hostility
Phoebe Buffay from 'Friends''
Anna from Frozen
Lorelai Gilmore from Gilmore Girls
Blaine Anderson from Glee
Amy Duncan from Good Luck Charlie
Eren Jaeger from Attack on Titan
Mabel Pines from Gravity Falls
Eikichi Onizuka from Great Teacher Onizuka
Izzie Stevens from Grey's Anatomy
Shoyo Hinata from Haikyuu
The eponymous Happy Gilmore
Poppy Cross from Happy Go Lucky
Pip Bernadotte from Hellsing
Meulin Leijon from Homestuck
Marshall Erikson from How I Met Your Mother
Christopher McCandless from Into The Wild
Yukino Miyazawa, Hideaki Asaba from Kare Kano
Kenichi Shirahama from Kenichi: The Mightiest Disciple
Ryuko Matoi from Kill la Kill
Peggy Hill from King of the Hill
Sora from Kingdom Hearts
Hiyori Moritani from Kotoura-san
Adam Davenport from Lab Rats
Idi Amin from The Last King of Scotland
Ellie from The Last of Us
Hilbert from Last Scenario
Avatar Wan from The Legend of Korra
Courfeyrac from ''Les Mis?rables'
Eliot Spencer from Leverage
Peregrin Took ("Pippin") from The Lord of the Rings
Hugo "Hurley" Reyes from LOST
Sinbad from "Magi - Labyrinth of Magic"
Hikaru Shidou from Magic Knight Rayearth
Wanda Li and Ralphie Tennelli from The Magic School Bus
Hawkeye Pierce from M*A*S*H
Agent Jay from Men In Black
Sue Heck from The Middle
Miranda Hart from Miranda
Char Aznable from Mobile Suit Gundam
Phil from Modern Family
Howleen Wolf from Monster High.
James "Sulley" Sullivan from Monsters, Inc. and Monsters University
Eliza Doolittle from My Fair Lady
Pinkie Pie from My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic
Maggie Sheffield from The Nanny
Winston Bishop from New Girl
Danny from Ninja Sex Party and Game Grumps
Jiraya, Obito Uchiha (Tobi)and Hashirama Senju from Naruto
Michael Scott from The Office (US)
Monkey D. Luffy from One Piece
Elan from The Order of the Stick
Tamaki Suoh from Ouran High School Host Club
Mary Anne Spencer from Perfect Strangers
Ilke from Phenomena
Chloe Beale from Pitch Perfect
Ash Ketchum from Pok?mon
Sayaka Miki from Puella Magi Madoka Magica
Cat from Red Dwarf
Summer Smith from Rick and Morty
Cliff Secord aka The Rocketeer
Det. James Carter from Rush Hour
Usagi Tsukino/Sailor Moon from Sailor Moon
Ryunosuke Ikenami from Samurai Sentai Shinkenger
Schierke from Berserk
Carrie from Sex and the City
Martin Prince from The Simpsons
Miyuki Hoshizora/Cure Happy from Smile Pretty Cure!
Bokkun from Sonic X
Maria von Trapp from The Sound of Music
Patrick Star and the eponymous SpongeBob SquarePants
Capt. James T. Kirk from Star Trek: The Original Series
Dr. Julian Bashir from Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
Capt. Jonathan Archer from Star Trek: Enterprise
Anakin Skywalker from Star Wars
Rapunzel from Tangled
Luke fon Fabre from Tales of the Abyss
Estelle from Tales of Vesperia
Jane Porter from Tarzan
Beast Boy from Teen Titans
Kamina from Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Soichiro Nagi, Bunshichi Tawara and Sugano Kagesada from Tenjho Tenge
Pete "Maverick" Mitchell from Top Gun
Beth, Dakota, Ella, Izzy, Max and Sierra from Total Drama
Kohaku and Satsuki Yumizuka from Tsukihime
Hot Shot from Transformers Armada
Vash the Stampede from Trigun
Cat Valentine from Victorious
Cordelia Vorkosigan from Vorkosigan Saga
Cecil from Welcome to Night Vale
Monica Reyes from The X-Files


----------



## Delphine (Sep 19, 2014)

INTJ... Whatever that means. Introverted, intuitive, thinking, judging, turbulent. Okay.

'Mastermind: INTJs are clever, analytical, pragmatic and logical, and are not scared to tell someone (or themselves) when they're being stupid. They emphasize efficiency, making them simultaneously loners and excellent leaders. Their natural talent for planning and system-building often makes them the perfect villains.'

Cool characters: Bruce Wayne and Scarecrow from Batman
Jafar from Aladdin
Light Yagami from DeathNote
Walter White from Breaking Bad
Severus Snape from Harry Potter
Raven from Teen Titans
Michonne from The Walking Dead
Moriarty from Sherlock Holmes
... And tons of other cool guys and gals.

Be careful everyone, I'm a mastermind


----------



## Eldin (Sep 19, 2014)

ENFJ (Teacher)

Clark Kent from Superman
Fred Scrooge and the Ghost of Christmas Present from A Christmas Carol
Aslan from The Chronicles of Narnia
Dr. Frasier Crane from Frasier
Mufasa from The Lion King
Esmeralda from The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Leslie Knope from Parks and Recreation
Elizabeth Swann from Pirates of the Caribbean
Jules Winfield from Pulp Fiction
Albert 'Red' Forman from That '70s Show
Optimus Prime from Transformers
Lara Croft from Tomb Raider

Also some slightly unsettling ones..

Governor Ratcliffe from Pocahontas
James from Pok?mon
Adolf Hitler from Downfall (good god)

apparently I'm either an idealistic leader or a villian?


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

INFJ here. I find some of these amusing but not really reflective of INFJ tbh!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Princess bubblegum from adventure time..

Squidward from spongebob..

Idk what else..


----------



## Agent Carolina (Oct 1, 2017)

ENTJ - The Commander:


 Princess Azula - _Avatar: The Last Airbender_
 Sokka - _Avatar: The Last Airbender_
 Lex Luthor - DC Universe
 Olivier Mira Armstrong - _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_
 Voldemort - _Harry Potter_ series
 Peggy Carter - Marvel Universe
 Agent Carolina (pictured) - _Red vs Blue_
 Princess Leia - _Star Wars_
 Magneto - _X-Men_
 Wichita - _Zombieland_


----------



## cIementine (Oct 1, 2017)

shrek is my parallel


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't believe in the Meyer Briggs test.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm *INFP* (Healer) 

Here are some of mine:
Sasha Braus from Attack on Titan
Elsa from Frozen
Zuko from Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## himeki (Oct 1, 2017)

madoka, link, lucina, n


----------



## mitfy (Oct 1, 2017)

i usually get a combination of intp/intj/istp/istj. for this i'm gonna use istj...

Levi & Mikasa from Attack on Titan
Elsa from Frozen
Darth Vader from Star Wars
McGonnagall, Snape, Neville, and Hermione from Harry Potter
Katniss from Hunger Games
Adrien Andrews, Shelly de Killer, Gregory Edgeworth, and Miles Edgeworth from Ace Attorney 
Knuckles from Sonic (????? - also, more specifically Sonic 3 & Knuckles)
Hank from King of the Hill
Pearl from Steven Universe


----------



## Weiland (Oct 2, 2017)

*INTJ: The Architect *
 - Christopher Nolan
 - Arnold Schwarzenegger 
 - Vladimir Putin
 - Katniss Everdeen (yay!). 

Not bad at all.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 2, 2017)

*ISFJ (Protector):*
- Sam Winchester
- Neville Longbottom
- Sailor Mercury
- Donald Duck???
- Chewbacca???
- Luigi????

No character that interested me, pretty disappointing.


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 3, 2017)

Oh this is cute!! 

I'm *ESTP (The Entrepreneur/Promoter)*/ISTP (Virtuoso/Crafter):
did the two types I bounce between cause ESTP didn't have enough characters :/
- Ymir
- Sailor Venus
- Korra (altho I don't really watch The Legend of Korra)
- Kyoko from Madoka Magica

- Annie from AoT
- Jason Bourne (lolll)
- Katniss Everdeen (even more lollll but cool I like her)
- Sherlock Homes


----------

